# Dwarf gourami and kuhli loach in 10 gallon



## KCPronto (Jan 20, 2014)

From what I've read dwarf gourami can be shy and I would love to give a peaceful home to a male. I want to house one kuhli loach (the smallest kind right?) with one dwarf gourami male in a planted ten gallon. I have sand for burrowing and floating plants weighed down with rocks in some places. 

Would the loach be too active for the gourami? Would the gourami pick on the loach? 

I know people have housed them together but in a 10 gallon I want to make sure I'm not overwhelming either of them... Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

That would work bioload-wise...but space-wise it's pretty tight for the extremely active Kuhli loaches. It can work...but they wont have the space they like to have to zip around. 

It would be better to have them in a 20 gallon, long tank. Plants are always great...and sand is a must have for loaches. You cold probably get two dwarf gourami's and some kuhli loaches then. However...it can be iffy with two, they can start out perfect and well-behaved and get along and then suddenly fight later in life, and then there's some who get along just fine for life. 

Now because of how active kuhli's are, and how shy dwarf gourami's often are(not always, they can actually be quite aggressive and active themselves...but are USUALLY shy)...you may be pushing it. The loaches zipping around in close-quarters may stress him out or agitate him. And like-wise, if he gets agitated and attacks or nips at the loaches they will likely be badly injured or terrified out of their minds. They're delicate and can be seriously injured. 

If you insist upon the ten gallon, it would work for a single male gourami provided you have a lot of plants like you plan...but not for Kuhli loaches. It would be fine for a temporary for them for a few months if you decide you'll be getting a larger tank later on though. Like I said, you can have them in there...but they prefer more space(I had that one hammered in by other users...it's one of those BARE minimums...in fact it's a bare minimum size requirement for both types of fish you want, but not preferable for the fish tank sizes, bigger is always better!). If you want little bottom dwellers...your best options would probably be snails. He MIGHT get along with ghost shrimp or cherry shrimp...but on the other hand he may eat them. lol I had a dwarf that got along with ghost shrimp, but he did pick on my cherries who are much smaller. =( Dense planting means less chance of him eating or messing with any shrimp, but does not get rid of the chances.


----------



## crzy2u (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't suggest putting a dwarf gourami in such a small tank. They can live in it but for the fish's best interest and health I would try and invest in a 20 gallon.
As for compatibility, they should be ok together as other people who have them don't seem to have any problems. But I would put one in for a few days and watch very closely to see if they get along.


----------



## KCPronto (Jan 20, 2014)

I do have a 29 gallon but I wanted to keep a dwarf gouarmi separate just because I don't want him to attack anyone else. I've already had to return several fish who upset the balance of my extremely peaceful 29. 

I think gouarmi are gorgeous and I really want to showcase one. Thank you for the imput- I will just stick with one fish for the ten gallon.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Dwarf gouramis are generally peaceful toward other fish, but can be problematic in certain situations.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Ahh, Dwarf Gourami's are typically awesome community fish and don't normally pester anyone unless they are pestered first. I had one in my peaceful community tank, never did cause a problem(he DID nip someone once who had pestered him relentlessly to the point I was about to take him back, but after a good bite, she left him alone and we never had an issue again...you will want to watch out for other fish bullying him, they wont stand for it for too long, some will get stressed and hide over fighting back...but when they fight back, they risk doing some nasty damage if a warning nip doesn't get the message across).

You must watch before you pick though...if you buy one kept alone, he's likely aggressive. If you see one in a tank with other fish, or with other gourami's, and getting along well, not nipping, chasing or flaring...they're often fine in a community. You can try to put one in your community, if it causes a problem you have a back-up ten gallon instead of taking him back, yes? A ten is a bit tight for one, really...but well planted and calm, one should be ok. However, if you're going to be keeping one in a ten gallon, I suggest you go for an aggressive one since they're harder to find homes for.


----------



## KCPronto (Jan 20, 2014)

Well after some disappointing research I've decided not to get a gouarmi at all due to the horrible virus running rampant… Sure he'd be in his own tank but I don't want that disease on my nets, marimo, tank decor, or anything that might spread to another fish later.

*sigh* Maybe in a few years the mass breeders will have their act together. Very bummed, they are gorgeous fish :/


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The virus only effects dwarf gouramis.

There are also honey, thick lipped and banded gouramis, as well as paradise fish for dwarf gourami alternatives. For some of those you'd probably want a 20 gallon.


----------



## Bens-fish-advice (Jan 8, 2022)

I would highly recommend getting both those fish which I have both in the same tank.


----------



## FishHoarder14 (Feb 1, 2021)

Bens-fish-advice said:


> I would highly recommend getting both those fish which I have both in the same tank.


we appreciate the input but you may have not noticed that this thread is from 2014. we shouldn't resurrect old threads. Welcome to the forum!


----------

